# Saltwater Surf Fishing



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

I'll be heading down to Siesta Key, Florida next year, and will be staying on Crescent Beach. They allow surf fishing, and I'm wondering if anyone else here has partaken in this? I've been there twice, and about 50 yards out (standing a little over a waist deep, maybe chest) looking down in the clear waters, there are always schools of fish, from about a foot to about 4 feet - long, shiny silver, and look like they would be incredible to catch. They are shaped like long torpedoes. Snorkeling out further by a long stone pier, there are hundreds of these things. I have saltwater capable fly gear, but I'd like to know if anyone else has caught some of these, and if so, what flies did you use?
[/COLOR] 
No, I won't be using the 000wt.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

I'm thinking you're talking about mullet? If so, you won't be able to catch them without a net.


----------



## Flymaker (Jan 24, 2013)

if your goin to the keys ...you may as well get hooked up with a guide and a flats boat and go do some bone fishin....leave the 2wt at home and take a 6 or a 7....take some shrimp flys and your good to go.....


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Ladyfish.

Try for snook in the mornings instead.

You can also catch snappers off the jetties.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Flymaker said:


> if your goin to the keys ...you may as well get hooked up with a guide and a flats boat and go do some bone fishin....leave the 2wt at home and take a 6 or a 7....take some shrimp flys and your good to go.....


Siesta Key isn't the Key's, it's in Sarasota. No bonefish.
Ladyfish are a good guess, but they seldom school like that. If that's what they are, they'll hit anything fast and flashy. If you were fishing and weren't catching them, they weren't ladyfish.


----------



## MIKE*A (Apr 12, 2009)

I was going to guess lady fish also.......they are not picky, I have caught them on the surface on poppers/sliders as well as subsurface on merkins and bunny strips....I've only fished in the Fall for Spanish and caught them as well as the occasional bluefish as incidental catches....still a lot of fun

Mike


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

Thanks for the info guys. I'll tie up some shrimp flies and have at it. I was thinking, though...I have saltwater reels ( Bauer, Abel, and Nautilus) and my rods will be fine (Sage & Loop), but SHOULD I purchase some salt-specific flyline? Will saltwater destroy my freshwater line in a week (or a single day of fishing)?


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

The salt won't hurt the line. I think the main differences are geared toward the temperture differences.


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

steve, small baitfish immitations are best on the beach, light weight and 1.5-3in, have some heavy shrimpy stuff for pampano. I am pretty familiar with that area so if you want some spots to try let me know. Any salt reel will work, I use a 6wt on the beach but I have seen tarpon and large jacks there that would destroy you with an 8, and 8 is best all around. this time of year its probably lots of jacks, ladyfish, flounder, maybe a few pompano and spanish in places, reds and trout in the passes. As far as lines, temp is the problem, I use the rio smallmouth bass line that is made with a hard coating and stiff core for the heat, its great here in the summer and in the salt, but useless in the winter here. Also, have 30-40lb shock on at all times or the ladyfish will chew it apart.


----------



## ChromeBone (Oct 3, 2011)

Hey sbreech, I do a lot of saltwater fishing every year.... Just make sure to rinse off every part of your reel/rod and line with fresh water after your done everyday or your equipment will get ruined. small baitfish patterns white with green or black backs imitates the baitfish best. Also some small shrimp in pink, yellow or orange for pompano right past the rollers right off the beach. that my favorite super strong little fish and taste great.


----------



## Priorityfishing (Aug 12, 2012)

Your not taking about barracudas are you?









Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

Thanks for the tips everyone. My trip isn't until next August, so I have some time to plan and tie up. Lou, I'm going to try to make it up there tomorrow. I've been working 12-16 hours a day to get a project done. I said no way to tomorrow.


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

I picked up some supplies, and decided to sit down at the vise today and make a half dozen or so flies. Here is the one I landed on making.
[/COLOR] 
Materials used are:

Gamakatsu SL11-3h size 8 Tin Plated hook
Real Eyes 5/32 nickel barbell with stick-on eyes
pink Danville thread
supreme hair smoke gray
Hareline Flash Accent Pearl
Hareline Flash Accent Silver
Chenille, white, medium.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

looks great but Ladyfish, snook and barracuda and others all have enough teeth to destroy any chenille and glue on eyes so try to stick to more durable ties like clousers with more tinsel flash and I cant help you with any crab stuff, never dealt with those, only streamers when I fished down south a few times. Talk to Mike Schmidt of Anglers Choice Flies in Columbus, he could hook you up with some good info and ties on the crab side. 

Salmonid


----------

